# hMailServer auf MS 2003 Server installieren. Wer kann helfen?



## jackisback (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe die Aufgabe einen Webmail Client aufzusetzen und habe mich für RoundCubeMail entschieden, dazu benötige ich einen E-Mail Server und am besten gefällt mir hier hMailServer. Jetzt fange ich bei null an und habe so keine Ahnung wie das ganze
 zu funktionieren hat. Also habe ich mir die docu auf Englisch durchgelesen. 
Einiges habe ich verstanden aber so manche Sachen sind halt noch nicht ganz 
schlüssig. Ich werde hier mal paar Fragen aufzählen in der Hoffnung das sich damit das Problem lösen lässt und vielleicht anderen eine gut Hilfe sein könnte, fall sie mit dem selben Problem auf dieses Forum stoßen. 

Aber zuerst noch einmal die Technischen Infos zu meiner Architektur. Ich habe bei Strato einen Windows 2003 Server. Auf dem Server ist MySQL und PHP installiert.
Hier noch kurz was ich genau will: einen Webbasierten E-Mail Client aufsetzen, der für fünf Personen die Emails von meiner Strato Domain abholt und diese damit Verwalten kann und damit E-Mail Senden kann. Sozusagen ein Privaten GMX Service.

1.Frage:
Ich habe eine E-Mail-Adresse bei Strato. Diese heißt als Beispiel „mieneAdresse@meineDomain.de“
Ist diese Adresse dann auch bei hMailServer unter Domäne einzutragen? Oder muss ich sozusagen ein neues Konto für jeden Benutzer anlegen? Was versteht man dort unter Domäne?

2. Frage:
Wenn ich hMialServer auf dem Produktiv System, sprich den Server bei Strato aufsetze, trage ich dann localhost bei den SMTP Einstellungen unter Name des Hosts ein? Oder die Adresse von wo er die Mails abrufen soll z.B. smtp.strato.de.

3 Frage:
Vielleicht kennt jemand eine gut Adresse oder Lust ein Paar helfende worte hier zu schreiben und zu erklären was man beachten muss und wie es zu installieren und einzusetzen ist.

MFG
Jack


----------

